# May Micarta Madness



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I've had a piece of .25" thick black linen micarta laying around for about 3-4 years. I've been meaning to use it for knife scales, but I've just never gotten around to it. I was sitting around earlier today and got the urge to make some slingshots and found the micarta while digging around the storage room for some catty materials. After seeing some of ZDP's recent G-10/11 creations, I figured I'd give it a go. First, I made a small one (inspired by Joerg's tiny carbon fiber shooter, but larger), just to see how things went. I was pleased enough with it that I decided to make a larger one, which also turned out rather nicely. I didn't do any fancy grinding/sanding/polishing to bring out the woodgrain look of the micarta, but rather left it flat and just radiused the edges. As you can see, they aren't totally symmetrical either. I wanted a more homemade/organic look so I just sorta eyeballed them and free cut with the jigsaw (except the main opening in the larger one which was made with a 2.25" hole saw). The holes in the smaller one were made with a 7/32" drill bit and the holes in the larger one with a 1/4" bit. Both were mildly countersunk as well. The bands are 3/16" outer diameter, 1/8" inner diameter Kent dipped tubing I got from eBay for $1 a foot. I really like these small tubes. They're very light to draw but plenty fast. The larger one may well become a new favorite of mine.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

The larger one is especially fine, pelleteer!! Cool tube setup, too...

(And the _shiv_ ain't bad, either?!)


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The big one is most impressive. I like the look and the way it flows. The flared tops make for secure tubes or good seats for wide bands. It would work well in a hammer grip or V-grip. The satin finish is quick to do but appealing and tactile, bringing out the feel of the linen.

The small one looks to small to be useful, but Jörg showed this micro-form factor works very well. It's very well proportioned.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

This is Madness?

This is Micartaaaa!

*kick*

nice shape! I like the larger one, too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am impressed with these. The tubes on the larger one: do you shoot over the top?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, gents.









Hiker, the larger one is a shoot-through design with the tubes in their current configuration, but as ZDP pointed out wide flatbands (or even tubes) can be attached for an OTT style of shooting as well. Here's how the tubes are currently installed (thanks for the idea, Geko!): Tube Attachment

BTW, the "shiv" is my Kershaw PackRat. Absolutely awesome little knife.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Darn and I thought I had come up with a original way to attach bands


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Darn and I thought I had come up with a original way to attach bands


I've seen that catty of yours before, but I didn't take note of the band attachment. D'oh!







I really like this method.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks like some combinations of the OTT flatband slingshot and Dankung tubing band.

Does it shoot well?

Change tubing band quickly?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I like the smaller one, reminds me of Joerg's little carbon fibre shooter!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, that little one is the ultimate pocket shooter.
Martin.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sam said:


> I like the smaller one, reminds me of Joerg's little carbon fibre shooter!


Yep, the smaller one was inspired by Joerg's mini carbon slingshot. I didn't go quite as small, but it's still plenty compact.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like the larger one would slip nicely into the pocket being so thin. I have only used micarta for bow tip overlays, does it flex? Nice Kershaw, maybe a pocket knife pocket clip on a slingshot...has it been done? Be kind of cool on the small one.


----------

